# Drags and clip ons



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I need your input folks. Here is my initial design for a drag. First of all who kills a lot of coyotes and do you even drag them? These legs have been left intentionally long because I really don't know what a good length would be. Perhaps if I killed more coyotes I'd find out :saywhat: Would it be better to put a plait part way down the cords for comfort carrying a critter over your shoulder?

I doubled up the handle and could triple if necessary. I don't want any hand pinch. I suspect I could drag a deer with this if necessary and it rolls right up to go in a pocket or pouch. I made the double black just for contrast. I made the drag bright because 1: I wouldn't want to lay it down and loose it (camoflauge) and 2: It's something I'm using after the hunting is done.





I considered a metal ring but thought better of it for noise and for ease of customizing your own length of drag. I just tied a bowline knot and you slip the rest of the cord through so you could have an initial loop of any size.



It will store fairly small.



Here is a pic of some clip ons I've made that could be used to attach extra calls to most any lanyard (especially mine :mrgreen: )



Thoughts?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Fred, I would keep the drags short, you dont want to drag the pelts alot. The clip ons are a great idea, a person can position them so they have their calls right where they want them. The lanyards that I have, are built with the same idea. Good thinking !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well for one I don't kill a lot of yotes, though if I got out more it may happen. A flat drag on snow probably a 6 ft length, with hills and side hilling I like to able to adjust the length, close in to be able to go around obstacles and longer for downhilling if the animal slides easily, better control, this I usually do for deer etc., same would be for yotes, I like to keep the head together with the legs especially if there are a lot of windfalls etc. to ease on hangups. with more than 1 animal to be able to tie them up real close together. I hope some of this helps as there are a lot of different scenarios.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

The clips for the lanyard is a great idea. It is really nice to be able to customize exactly what you're wanting instead of just 3 or 4 calls. Plus with the clips still attached to each call, it makes them easier to hang up when they are removed from the lanyard.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This is funny. I just had a conversation about how I kept forgetting my drag last year. I don't get a lot of coyotes but I have been using this one for 15 years or more so it has dragged a few. It was suppose to be a deer drag but I never liked it for that. It slings over my shoulder. I loop the head and drag. I carry fox out.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I run a half hitch around the front legs and then another half hitch around the lower jaw. If that helps any.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Wonder if a hobble would work for carrying the coyotes. Maybe a couple loops to put the front and back legs in with a nice handle between.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Could you run the cord through a piece of 3/4" pvc for the handle?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

SHampton said:


> Could you run the cord through a piece of 3/4" pvc for the handle?


Yes I could if that's what people wanted.



Jonbnks said:


> Wonder if a hobble would work for carrying the coyotes. Maybe a couple loops to put the front and back legs in with a nice handle between.


I'm just wonding if people mostly drag or carry and what style would work best. Also wonding the market?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I just thought I would be easier on the hand.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I usually cheat, I "allow" my younger cousin to carry the coyotes out. He's 15, young and strong. I might have to order a drag when he can't hunt with me anymore.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Scott is right on a hard handle, I have both types. One made only from paracord that a guy made for me and one I made using one of my dual sound enclosed reed calls with just a lanyard looped on it. I much prefer the hard handle. I only drag if theres snow otherwise, I try and loop it on all legs and carry as a suitcase.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

PW, how are you carrying those triples?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

SHampton said:


> I just thought I would be easier on the hand.


Scott, that was my thought for the double braid and possibly a triple. To increase the bulk and stiffness without using another material. (I have plenty of paracord on hand)


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I like the rigid, kinda like a ski rope handle. Of course I've only drug 2 or 3 out.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Fred, one at a time, lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

like PW I would only drag on snow other wise (when I get to go) I like to carry, a shoulder strap and loop front legs in one loop and back legs on another loop. Carry on my shoulder like a duffle bag.

Fr3d, seems like everything else, we all have our personal preferences how we like to do things...lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll see about making one like that. I had thought of it before when I saw a pic of someone carrying like that.

I'm trying to think of useful things to make folks.....I have 15000' of paracord sitting on the shelf 

I may have to make a hammock.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The shoulder sling sounds good to me !


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Where'd you get all the cord?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Scott, I bought it online. You have to buy a minimum of 5000' at a time.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Haha. That's a lotta cord!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes sir, that's why I have 13 colors to choose from.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I skin most critters in the field not far from the kill site so I usually don't have to move them very far. Your drag looks like it would be pretty handy for hang'in an animal from a tree branch (lots of trees here) for skin'in.

awprint:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I posted up the new one in my main sale post. Click the link in my sig.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Fred, have you considered attaching a tough, leather glove as part of the system instead of a handle?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Glen, right hand or left hand 

It appears most don't drag so I've moved on to the carry sling which could double as a drag if necessary.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Fred,

Can you put the paracord around a 5 to 6 inch piece of an oak 1/2 inch dowel rod? Then it should be almost an inch in diameter and easy to hang on to. I was thinking of using two of them for a deer drag. Loop one around the neck and one around both front feet and have two people drag the deer out.

A shoulder carrier for the yotes sounds like a good idea. Two loops on each end for the legs and away you go.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

The dowel would be easy enough I believe. Let me know if that's what you would want. The coyote carrier you describe is exactly what I've already put up in my official lanyard and sling post. :thumb:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I saw the glove/drag concept a few years ago and it seemed like a great idea to drag deer. I don't know if it ever hit the market, though.


----------

